# Best way to size a picture so it will print as an 8x10?



## Nytmair

So for the photo exchange thing that hopefully happens, what's the best way to resize a photo so that when it's printed, it will be a perfect 8x10? and not like an 8x9.4 or 8x11 or something.

Any easy way to do this in photoshop? or do online places such as ezprint.com automatically crop it or something?

Thanks


----------



## Digital Matt

If your photo is not in an 8x10 aspect ratio already, you'll have to crop it.

I prefer to open a new document in photoshop, an 8x10, 300 dpi document.  Then go back to my photo, select all, copy, and paste into the new doc.  Free transform and move it around until I'm satisfied with the crop.


----------



## j_mcquillen

You can use the crop tool, and set it to 'Crop to Size' or 'Fixed Target size' (something along those lines...) in the tool options window. Then all you need to do is set your target size to 8x10 inches, and drag the selection about untill you're happy with the crop


----------



## Nytmair

thanks guys, i'll give it a shot later


----------



## voodoocat

Well you don't HAVE to crop.... you can size it to (whatver size) x 10 and then change the canvas size to 8" x 10"(will stay the same).  So you're still getting an 8x10 print.  But it has white borders you can remove.


----------

